# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Ramp timbers

## Wombat2

I want to build a ramp from the deck near the laundry where there is currently 2 steps down. 
It will run to the post which is actually level with the corner of the house. 1400 wide and 3200 long. I'll need 4  joists but what size? Plain hardwood or should I use treated H4 ?

----------


## Bloss

I'd use H4 - or H3 TP so long as the timber is on concrete or stirrups/ post brackets at the lower end and not on the dirt. Size depends on the span between supports. If you intend having simply a 3200 run and no intermediate supports then you would need to scale up - 190x45 will go 3100mm and might be OK for 3200, but I'd go 240x45 to have no flexing. Or if the soil is OK you could put in a centre bearer of 90x45 (or a bit bigger) between two stirrups and use 90x45 joists.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Cecile

do you need to consider the incline of this ramp for disabled access?  from memory the maximum is 1:12...do you have enough length?  if the run is too short, the ramp may end up being very steep

----------


## Bloss

An oldish post and OP hasn't been back, but from the description it's about 1:9 and 1:8 is generally OK for walking although for a wheelchair should be a minimum of 1:14 and ideally 1:20 but that is not mandated for a private residence. AS 1428.1 refers.

----------

